# no acceleration



## niknben (Aug 17, 2013)

my 2012 cruze lost its acceleration today would drive but slow and over rev when i tried to give it gas????i couldnt find a dipstick for tranny also????plz help


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If the car is still under warranty ring your dealer and arrange it to be towed as driving could do damage to transmission. This is a sign of low oil look under car for leaking oil.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Details, please. Model, mileage, transmission type, check engine light, what were you doing right before the problem.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

niknben said:


> my 2012 cruze lost its acceleration today would drive but slow and over rev when i tried to give it gas????i couldnt find a dipstick for tranny also????plz help


There is no dipstick on the Cruze automatics. It is a sealed for life implementation. You have to remove the fill plug and stick your finger inside to see if the fill is correct. Manuals are the same also, I believe.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

niknben, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern. Have you been able to have your GM dealership look into this yet? If you would like for us to assist, please private message us your name, VIN, address, phone number, and name of your GM dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## niknben (Aug 17, 2013)

i was told maybe my catalytic converter, i was driving down highway went to pass sum1 i punched it it went ino low sounding rev like it was struggling to go then no speed just low sounding rev, i also hear pinging or rattling noise when im sitting n revving it up around where the converter is? is there an ez fix?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

sounds like the cat to me. If it cat is plugged this is how the car will act. You need to get the cat looked at and possibly replaced.
If the cat is plugged, then yo uare probably running too rich, and need to replace your O2 sensors as well.


----------



## Miky101 (May 1, 2021)

niknben said:


> my 2012 cruze lost its acceleration today would drive but slow and over rev when i tried to give it gas????i couldnt find a dipstick for tranny also????plz help


Our 2021 Holden Cruze has started doing the same thing! It took a 5 minute journey back home into a 30 minute journey with people honking at me at traffic lights! Was probably the most stressful day I had in a long time. 

Did you find out the problem?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Miky101 said:


> Our 2021 Holden Cruze has started doing the same thing! It took a 5 minute journey back home into a 30 minute journey with people honking at me at traffic lights! Was probably the most stressful day I had in a long time.
> 
> Did you find out the problem?


This is a really old thread, you would be best served by making your own for more updates.


----------

